# Cheap Trick



## PenWorks (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is another of my mini turban top pens from the early 1920's,
The only pen part in this pen, is an El Grande nib. No other pen
parts to be found. Brea AA resin from BB. Weighing in at only 24 grams with cap and ink. A nice little pant pocket FP.

The wax seal stamp was made to match the pen, cabachon by Dawn, you know.....the one that made Ed4copies famous 

Thanks for looking, as allways, comments welcome.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Very handsome pen, Anthony!


----------



## LanceD (Apr 25, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2006)

That's too cool for words, Anthony!  Did you cut the threads for the body with your 7x12?


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2006)

Very pretty Anthony!  And yes, inquiring minds want to know how you did the threading!!!!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2006)

My 8x12 is currently a dust collector. 
This is the friction fit cap making a come back, new and improved []


----------



## vick (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice work Anthony, could you give any info on how you improved the friction cap?


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br /> could you give any info on how you improved the friction cap?



Nothing that new, just refining the choice of drill bits used and easier to make tubeless with the use of the new pin chuck BB is selling , runs very true. Still it comes down to hand fitting the parts.


----------



## vick (Apr 25, 2006)

It looks to be El Grande or a Ligero did you tap the body to accept the nib feeds threads or turn down the coupler and counter sink it in the body? 
I am not familiar with the Ligero kit if that is what you used so I guess the coupler may not need modification.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 25, 2006)

Beautiful Pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 25, 2006)

That is a great pen.

jim


----------



## pete00 (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 25, 2006)

This looks Great Anthony,

I really like the look of the shape and the choice of materials...a winner for sure!!

[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2006)

IS the nib holder also friction fit?


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen Anthony.

What a concept, I too am interested, more details please []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 25, 2006)

Now THAT is cool stuff. I like the no pen parts thing. I have done a couple of things playing around in the past, and when I get back to ever turning a pen......well, This is the kind of stuff I will shoot for. Thanks for the inspiration, Anthony. Beautiful work.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />IS the nib holder also friction fit?



Nope, I tapped the inside of the pen barrel to hold the nib.
It is an El Grande nib, threads are 10x1.00 metric.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## gerryr (Apr 25, 2006)

That is really slick.  What a great design.  How long is it closed?


----------



## coach (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice stuff.  I thought it was going to be about music though![]


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2006)

Anthony,

I think this is one of the better pens that you have made in a while. Great design. Excellent choice of materials.

[:0]

Ryan


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />That is really slick.  What a great design.  How long is it closed?



I'm guessing it's closed until you open it again, could be days!!![}][}][}]

Sorry, had to do it.

Anthony, pretty neat!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />  How long is it closed?


5" closed - 6" posted

Ed, your bad. [] Actually it gets opened about 25 times a day, 
it is going through the Penchetta quality control torture test. []


----------



## gerryr (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



You really have to watch how you word things around here.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 25, 2006)

Anthony, great work! Forget Stipula! maybe I need a penchetta![]


----------

